#ubuntu-my 2011-01-17
<mnajem> hi
<mnajem> anybody used to arabic/jawi keyboard here?
<mnajem> *virtual keyboard
<ejat> elo anybody home .. 
#ubuntu-my 2011-01-18
<Asri> Hello? 
<Asri> anyone of you know how to use mediawiki
<hantu_gigi> salam
#ubuntu-my 2011-01-19
<aries89> hi
<aries89> anybody can tell me how to install ns-2 in ubuntu.. i've tried by keep error
<BiskutMarie> salam
<BiskutMarie> ada org ke x ni
#ubuntu-my 2011-01-20
<wisevoyager> Salam 1 Malaysia & 1 Linux sumer.. :D
<wisevoyager> Hebat jugok chan neh..:-D
<wisevoyager> dah ramai org join skrg tp, sunyi r..
<wisevoyager> sumer pakat gi ke #ubuntu
<din> hai
<din> can you speak malay
<din> hallo
<wisevoyager> (^^^)
<wisevoyager> j/ #snorby
<KatieKitty> hello!
#ubuntu-my 2011-01-21
<aremye_> hoho
<setan> helloowww
<setan> hohoho
#ubuntu-my 2011-01-22
<wisevoyager> kemana pergi nya website jomlinux?
<wisevoyager> dah tutup? asalak?
<rsh> hello can anyone help with my tech prob
<wisevoyager> rsh: tech prob?
<wisevoyager> asalak ni?
<wisevoyager> just to KatieKitty ek..
<wisevoyager> ask her plse..
<wisevoyager> coz she is very smart!
<wisevoyager> Ubuntu is an immensely popular Debian-based distro..
<wisevoyager> <(")
#ubuntu-my 2011-01-23
<wisevoyager> http://tanzil.net/wiki/Tanzil_Project
#ubuntu-my 2012-01-16
<sweemeng> live long and prosper
<ejat> udienz: bz ? 
#ubuntu-my 2012-01-17
<sweemeng> live long and prosper
#ubuntu-my 2012-01-18
<susah_sebut> testing2
<susah_sebut> makin sikit manusia kat channel neh :(
#ubuntu-my 2012-01-20
<ejat> elo  anybody home
<ejat> wb jemparing
#ubuntu-my 2012-01-22
<susahsebut> pagi......
#ubuntu-my 2013-01-15
<faizul> hi hyperair 
<hyperair> hi faizul 
<faizul> hyperair, in .sg?
<hyperair> faizul: yea
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
#ubuntu-my 2013-01-16
<fairuz_> test2
#ubuntu-my 2013-01-20
<nadeem> salam
<nadeem> http://www.dell.com/my/p/inspiron-14r-5421/pd?oc=v511201my14m&model_id=inspiron-14r-5421
<nadeem> thinking to buy this
<nadeem> is this a good laptop??
<nadeem> what about the nvidia gt640 is it optimus but dell sell it with ubuntu 12.04?
<nadeem> is it with bios switch to turn off on video cards?
#ubuntu-my 2014-01-15
<msian_tux_lover> yo...anyone here can assist me?
<msian_tux_lover> ejat, 
<ejat> yo bro 
<ejat> msian_tux_lover: lama gile x nampak nick nie
<msian_tux_lover> haha
<msian_tux_lover> I kan free giler skrg :)
<ejat> :)
<ejat> whats ya doing now .. 
<ejat> coding ? 
<ejat> surfing ? reading ? 
<msian_tux_lover> sliding... :P
<msian_tux_lover> ada kontrak ngajar Ubuntu
<ejat> c00l 
<ejat> kat mana ? 
<ejat> kembali menghidupkan 
<ejat> thumb up!
<ejat> universiti ? college? 
<ejat> schools ? 
<ejat> government ? 
<msian_tux_lover> Private
<msian_tux_lover> pak arab
#ubuntu-my 2018-01-15
<UbuntuMY> <pihpih95> Pakai xubuntu jugak , biar kuar warning kat laptop sy xproperly shutdown
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> Dh takde windows dh. Cuma ada satu lagi partition ntfs as secondary
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @faizulzone, Not sure untuk windows 8 saya selalu kena.. Tapi bila pakai win 7 buat hibernate, takde logo kunci tapi terus tak dapat mount partition windows..
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @faizulzone, Hmmm 🤔 tunggu masta linux masuk 🙇‍♂🙇‍♂
<UbuntuMY> <linuxmalaysia> Periksa partition sihat ke tidak.
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> macam mana nak periksa partition sihat ke tak
<UbuntuMY> <linuxmalaysia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<UbuntuMY> <linuxmalaysia> boot dulu pakai usb
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Sapa2 ada berhajat cari iPhone SE 64GB ?
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Yessaaaaaa
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @applemacisee, Pernah jadi mcm ni..ada something yg nak kena setup dkt windows supaya ubuntu boleh read..sy pernah google cuma z ingt link dia..cuba google
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> hibernate
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> kt power setting windows
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @faizulzone, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartition  Sy assume faizul dah buat yg ni kan
#ubuntu-my 2018-01-16
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> Untuk simpanan sejarah.  Dan utk tatapan generasi baru.  Terjumpa masa mengemas.
<mypapit> uishh
<mypapit> sejak bila semua kena communicate through UbuntuMY?
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Entah laa
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> sejak dah lama
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @mypapit, apa tu
<mypapit> <mypapit> uishh
<mypapit> <mypapit> sejak bila semua kena communicate through UbuntuMY?
<mypapit> <UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Entah laa
<mypapit> <UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> sejak dah lama
<mypapit> <UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @mypapit, apa tu
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> saja nak tanya, ubuntumybot tu apa ye
<mypapit> ya tu la
<mypapit> xtau
<mypapit> mungkin masta myfenris boleh beri pencerahan
<mypapit> tapi dia xda pula sini
<mypapit> welcomeback typing !!
<mypapit> wtf
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Bridge IRC and telegram masta @mypapit
<mypapit> oo betul jgk
<mypapit> ai ja yg oldskool ni pakai xchat lg
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> X configure features lain pun
<ejat> Sama La kita mastergi mypapit
<mypapit> uish
<mypapit> huhu
<ejat> :)
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @mypapit, Old is gold
<mypapit> wow
<mypapit> masta2 semua ni
<ejat> Andala mastergi sy
<ejat> Bile nak turun kl
<UbuntuMY> <pselvarajan> 😸😸
<ejat> Semenjak jd king nie
<mypapit> turun bulan 5 nnt
<mypapit> sblm puasa
<ejat> Ooooo
<ejat> OK sifu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Sapa ade area bangsar?
<typing> google drive mmg slow load ke guna ubuntu?
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> saya pun experience yg sama. slow nak load
<typing> kena guna privatebrowsing baru laju
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> The following security upgrades are available:  Package                        Version              USN  —---------------------------------------------------------------—  libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0             2.32.2-1ubuntu1.4    USN-3532-1  libjavascriptcoregtk-4.0-18    2.18.5-0ubuntu0.16.0 USN-3530-1  libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37           2.18.5-0ubuntu0.16.0 USN-3530-1
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @jipangmenjerit
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.11.95.php
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> wayland :)
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @apisznasdin
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Knp Ubuntu 16.04 pun mcm x support yg graphic dgn high processor? CPU stuck pun jd kat Ubuntu 16, disable ACPI bru jd. Ade spe bleh explain knp jd cmni?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> graphic card pe ?
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Nvidia 1050
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> dual graphic card ke or satu je .. or mix with Intel ?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> laptop / pc ?
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @myfenris, lts tak dapat
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> yes, dah berjaya write dan delete dalam partition ntfs
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @faizulzone, 👍🏻
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> cuba yang nie plal
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/1728354
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1728354 in ntfs-3g (Ubuntu) "ntfs: unsupported reparse point" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> x larat dah nak cuba .. tunggu jerk la .. last2 pakai onedrive online ja
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @jipangmenjerit plasma-workspace-wayland
<ejat> @jipangmenjerit https://github.com/telegramdesktop/tdesktop/issues/2353
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> @myfenris, Mix intel. 1050m. Laptop
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> kuar pe?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> ade install nvidia n guna nvida prime utk select graphic card ?
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> @myfenris, Sorry bru reply. Xde pakai prime pun.
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> @myfenris, Nt sy try tgh working on something else
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> Nk minta pndpat
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> Ada issue skit blaku
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> Ubuntu 16.04 lts lepas login dy black screen tpi mouse cursor masih ada
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> Issue jadi lepas update dri software centre
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> Driver gpu rosak ke ?
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> Haih
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> ...
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, cuba pakai prime n select nvidia
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Fwd from acheronuk: https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-12-lts-beta-available-ppa-for-testing-on-artful-bionic/
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> https://itsfoss.com/goobuntu-glinux-google/
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @najmiep, 🙇‍♂
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdSiQGnkAmg
#ubuntu-my 2018-01-17
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> I guess ... They might building their own version of landscape :)
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> sape ade area cyberjaya?
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> Saya putra perdana
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> aku ada kt equine
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> Nak belanja minum boleh je ke cyber. Haha
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @UmarzukiCell, opis ke umar?
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> ya
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> uit
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> sy kat starbuck
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> tepi mekdi
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> pergh stabak
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> ni padihouse kat nadayu sebelah sekolah
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> caffe latte satow
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @UmarzukiCell, td jumpa alibaba
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> dia yg set kat sini
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> SYMP je la
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> org belanja, kita merasa
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Kenapa tak pakai eclipse versi Linux je ?
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> cuma ada install exe je. cari kat website dia kena login lak. hehe
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> Eclipse linux xdak installer. Extract n run jer
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> https://askubuntu.com/questions/767020/how-to-get-eclipse-mars-4-5-in-ubuntu-16-04
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> tapi bukan nak install Eclipse, nak install IBM SPSS Statistics
#ubuntu-my 2018-01-18
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Alhamdulillah .. just finished conference call with a new partner #GalacticFog (http://www.galacticfog.com) as an alternative and more features to OpenShift. Its support multi cluster Kubernetes, DC/OS and Docker Swarm. Having a introduction about their solutions and moving forward for futures partnership and businesses .. thanks #Canonical for the introduction to our new partner.
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> any developer looking at managing multi CaaS environment, may contact us if interested
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> and similar Lambda features in AWS
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @najmiep anda biasa pakai zoom ?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> zoom website teleconference tu ke
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> penah guna
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> haah
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> baru pertama kali td meeting pakai tu
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> yeah.. mmg impressive kan
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> partner pakai mac pun crash .. td sy pakai windows pun tetiba blue screen
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> lepas reboot pakai on linux plak
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> ohh pulakk
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> haha
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> x run pape pun .. ms powerpoint + outlook + Edge + zoom
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> impressive tu ... susah juga nak kata sbb almost similar features ngn conference call lain
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> blue screen tu mcm ade benda tak kena je
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> kami pakai ok je dekat 30 orang serentak
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> tp presenter pakai MAC pun
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> aku guna on phone
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> owh
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> dia punya installer dlm linux buat aku give up
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> sy baru pertama kali sbb partner pakai zoom
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> pakai phone je
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> give up ? nape ?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> ok je install
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> i see
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> ade satu dependencies kalau x silap
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> jap
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> ada isu depedency last time.. nak kena buat cepat
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> so dlm phone segera je le
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> 1979  sudo dpkg -i zoom_amd64.deb   1980  sudo apt install libxcb-xtest0
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> unless ada bagi repo ke senang jek
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> ade dalam history lagi
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> yeah.. dh install actually tapi jarang guna
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> biasa hangout je
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> ooo dah install la zoom
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> kalo small firm ok jek nak deal dgn benda2 manual ni... kalo biz dah expand nak tak nak kena cari _asAService ni sebab nak fokus on the real problem
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> ingat x install terus
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> yesza
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @najmiep, penah pakai gak..waktu buat teleconfernce ngan abam adli thn lepas
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/01/ubuntu-18-04-lts-will-ship-older-version-nautilus?t=1&cn=ZmxleGlibGVfcmVjc18y&refsrc=email&iid=6728334137224b368b2ebc51ad1470bc&uid=3029676812&nid=244+289476616
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> lupa lak, kalau sapa nak koleksi cd version 5.10 kasitau ye. ada melambak ni
<UbuntuMY> <SofianAkasah> tshirt ada x?...hehehe...
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Ada ..dah reput hahahaa
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Baju ubuntu guru saya pun dah berlubang terkoyak sikit. Syg baju tu
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> Tshirt kat lazada ada jual
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @msyukor, Wah haha
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @msyukor, mastergie
<UbuntuMY> <SofianAkasah> baju² rare masa kuar version ubuntu baru skali ngan cd..hehehe
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Baju2 ubuntu boli yg abam pogee design ado lagi le..
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Baju2 free yg cloudflare bagi waktu awai2 dulu ada lagi
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Sapa ada baju debian 😝
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Yg blkg dia ada pic lembu + penguin
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @mauisabily, bukan lembu, tapi gnu
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Ooo
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Ya ya gnu
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> 😋
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Spectre Mitigation Updates Available for Testing in Ubuntu Proposed  Canonical holds Ubuntu to the highest standards of security and quality. This week we published candidate Ubuntu kernels providing mitigation for CVE-2017-5715 and CVE-2017-5753 (ie, Spectre / Variants 1 & 2) to their respective -proposed pockets for Ubuntu 17.10 LTS (Artful), 16.04 LTS (Xenial), and 14.04 LTS (Trusty).  We have also expanded mitigation to cover s390x a
<UbuntuMY> ppc64el.  https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-5715.html  https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-5753.html  You are invited to test and provide feedback for the following updated Linux kernels.  We have also rebased all derivative kernels such as the public cloud kernels (Amazon, Google, Microsoft, etc) and the Hardware Enablement (HWE) kernels:  17.10 (Artful): linux-4.13.0-30.33 
<UbuntuMY> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.13.0-30.33  16.04 LTS (Xenial): linux-4.4.0-111.134  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.4.0-111.134  14.04 LTS (Trusty): linux-3.13.0-140.189  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.13.0-140.189  17.04 is end-of-life and won’t be patched for either Meltdown or Spectre  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000227.html  Updates for Ubuntu 12.04 ESM are in progress, and
<UbuntuMY> will be available for Canonical’s Ubuntu Advantage customers.  UA customers should reach out to Canonical support for access to candidate kernels:  https://www.ubuntu.com/esm  https://support.canonical.com/  We intend to promote the candidate kernels to the -security/-updates pocket for General Availability (GA) on Monday, January 22, 2018.  There is a corresponding intel-microcode update for many Intel CPUs, as well as an eventual amd64-microcode updat
<UbuntuMY> that will also need to be applied in order to fully mitigate Spectre.  In the interest of full disclosure, we understand from Intel that there are currently known issues with the intel-microcode binary:  https://newsroom.intel.com/news/firmware-updates-and-initial-performance-data-for-data-center-systems/  Canonical QA and Hardware Certification teams are engaged in extensive, automated and manual testing of these kernels and the Intel microcode kernel
<UbuntuMY> updates on Ubuntu certified hardware, and Ubuntu certified public clouds.  The primary focus is on regression testing and security effectiveness.   We are actively investigating Google’s “Retpoline” toolchain-based approach, which requires rebuilding Ubuntu binaries but reduce performance impact of the mitigations.  For your reference, the following links explain how to enable Ubuntu’s Proposed repositories, and how to file Linux kernel bugs: 
<UbuntuMY> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Bugs  The most up-to-date information will continue to be available at:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown  You can find the official Canonical statement here: https://ubu.one/uSpectre  Canonical
